# Carefree Awning



## svanc (Nov 6, 2004)

The Carefree Fiesta awning on my travel trailer will not roll up by itself! The rewind spring (or whatever they use)is broken or loose. Can someone tell me what to do!  Thanks.


----------



## Johnny-O (Nov 7, 2004)

Carefree Awning

svanc, If you dont know what your doing, leave it alone. Those awning springs can be under a lot of pressure. It's not that much to have it done, compared to a broken hand. Words from expirience!!!


----------



## svanc (Nov 7, 2004)

Carefree Awning

Boz - thanks for the warning. I do a lot of mechanical type stuff but have never fooled with an awning. My problem is I don't have a "reliable" type place to go for repairs. Good techs are few in number here and experience has taught me not to depend on them. I sent a note to the manufacturer requesting advice.

Thanks


----------



## Kirk (Nov 7, 2004)

Carefree Awning

Try the CareFree web site as they may well have directions on how to do the job. There is a lot of good informatin on most sites. If you don't find it, go to the site for Dometic as they own an awning company, (A&E) and they used to have some information on repairs and most of it would apply to your Care Free. One thng that you can do if you choose to replace the spring yourself. The spring is preloaded, much like the spring for a roll up garage door. But you can do this with your awning by disconnecting the arms, one at a time and rotating then as though it was unwinding more to preload the spring, safely. That is how tension is added if it is needed after the awining has been installed for a time. I have done this so I know that it works.


----------



## janicenlarry (Nov 8, 2004)

Carefree Awning

As Boz said, be very careful with these awning springs.


----------



## Cryzmath (Nov 8, 2004)

Carefree Awning

How about ajusting the arms so they close correctly?  It seems that our awnings don't close correctly any more for some reason (high wind in the past).  Does anyone have the website for A&E? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## svanc (Nov 10, 2004)

Carefree Awning

Thanks for the help everyone! I emailed Carefree's customer service and got a reply just a few hours later. They determined that the spring was broken on one end, said a new one was $82.50, and gave me addresses of local dealers who could order it and replace it for me. Since the awning was old enough to be out of warranty - you can't get better service than that. I think I'll take it to a local tech and let him do it. I'll watch to make sure he does it right!  Thanks everybody.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 10, 2004)

Carefree Awning

SVANC,
MY WINNEBAGO DEALER IN INDIANA WANTED $85.00 JUST TO TIGHTEN THE EXISTING SPRINGS ON MY AWNING.  LARGE PRICE IS DUE TO WHAT A LOT HAVE SAID....DANGER.....DEALER TOLD ME HE HAS SEEN HANDS BROKEN, WRENCHES THROWN THRU SIDING, ETC.
GOOD THINKING TO LET THE PROS TAKE CARE OF IT.    :laugh:


----------

